# Scientists discover new method to double IVF success rates



## csp1975 (Mar 9, 2015)

Happened across this recentish article whilst looking for something else - sounds promising!

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/technology-science/science/scientists-discover-method-double-ivf-5902173

/links


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Personally  I found two clinics in Poland (the first Gdansk/Warsaw and the second one in Lodz) with own improved or designed ivf techniques. The first one says, that (own) applied methodology increases ivf success rate by  80% (the figure is officially presented in their website), the second one uses similar (close) method described in the article. As  clinic in Gdansk is known for their innovations, the second one is a new  (for me)one, I have never seen it in any ratings or any materials ref ivf.


----------

